# Naruto roleplay



## Cloureku (Nov 1, 2008)

Make a academy student of your own that will be your own ninja and i will make the rules
*WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILERS*
just make yours like mine you need to have most of these things
and just remember the older he/she is means he failed the exam alot but the age he starts his first attempt at the exam is 12 so i suggest make he/she 12

Name:Alexander
Clan:Non-clan(taijutsu specialist minor ninjutsu)
Age:12
Rank:academy student
Gender:Boy
Element confused ??
Team confused ??
Sensei confused ??
Village:Konoha
Life style:calm and poor and middle class(money does not affect power or ability to obtain things)
Weight:100 lbs
Height:5"3
Clothes:green and casual
Talents:drawing manga and music
Traits:Greyish blue eyes,small nose,zabuza hair and strong upper body

and that should be it it will be fun just as long as you play along first we need 4 people to start an exam sorry that is not realistic but it is to keep players here and after the exam is where it gets fun

the exam now is different if you can use ninjutsu then you need to take answer test along with a clone making test if you can not use ninjutsu then you pass the clone test instantly but you still need to take the oral test.

and yes that is my ninja and another thing is that only thing you did not have to do was pick non clan you can pick any clan there is and i will tell you when you get your elements and stuff but uchihas would get the fire element right away

and i have to take the whole test because i can use ninjutsu too.


----------



## okamichisama (Nov 4, 2008)

Will the original characters be in here too? Like Naruto and thems...


----------



## dragoncrazy247 (Nov 9, 2008)

why do we have to be academy students? can we get better? also can we make our own clan? i want to make my own clan.


----------



## UchihaEichi (Nov 16, 2008)

Name: Eichi
Clan: Uchiha
Age: 12
Rank: Smart Academy Student
Gender: Girl
Element: Lightning
Team: Not there yet
Sensei: same as team
Village: Konoha
Lifestyle: High-class
Weight: light (too lazy to be exact)
Height: short
Clothes: revealing (one of her specialties is seduction SHE DOES NOT HAVE ANY INTREST IN THE OPPOSITE SEX)
Talents: Transformation good with animals
Traits: brunette, short, light, sharp eyes, sharingan
Weakness: Little to no physical power


----------



## UchihaEichi (Nov 16, 2008)

edit: she is not 100% uchiha (that's why the treat her like scum when no one is looking)


----------



## narutoxtemarifan234 (Nov 26, 2008)

ok i shall play! 

name:        amii uchiha
clan:          hyuuga/uchiha (mother: hyuuga father: uchiha)
rank:         academy student
gender:      girl
element:    water(and maybe some others)
team:        unknown
sensei:      unknown
village:      konoha
lifestyle:    decent
weight:      83.4
height:      4'10"
clothes & apperence:   
talents:     good with animals, fire jutsus and water jutsus
traits:        blue eyes, blue hair, pale skin
weakness:  too light, easy to toss areound the feild

if you need any other info just let me know!


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 26, 2008)

Name: Ichigo
Clan: Uchiha
Age: 12
Rank: Intelligent Academy Student
Gender: Boy
Element: Lightning
Team: ??
Sensei: ??
Village: Konoha
Lifestyle: Poor + Hatred
Weight: Normal
Height: Normal
Clothes: Sasuke Style (Chuunin Sasuke Clothes)
Talents: Can use the Sharingan better than anyone in his clan.
Traits: Black hair, Normal height, normal weight, sharp eyes, looks very much like Sasuke, sharingan
Weakness: Sharingan tires him


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 30, 2008)

Name: Codi Kenhai
Height: 5'8"
Age: 12
Weight: 115 lbs
Rank: Academy Student
Village: Konoha
Looks: Dark brown hair, hazel eyes, wears a black jumpsuit and carries two kunai swords on his back
Personality: Laid back, easy-going and fun to be around unless you make him angry or if his friends are in danger
Abilities: Has the power of the five-tailed lion sealed inside him, learning to access the power of the five-tailed lion. Can already use the Chidori and Rasengan and is learning to combine the two into one ultimate attack.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 19, 2008)

Name: Ali
Clan: Yukesema [A clan her father made]
Age: 12
Eye color: Green and red
Life: Moved alot to hide from my master
Family: all my family is dead. I killed them but my dad was killed my master.
Trust: I trust no one and want to keep it that way or i kill hurt them for my blood line is cursed.
Fears: nothing but if i go bloodless i lose half of my soul.
Cursed: I have a demon in me and i have a mark my master pot on me.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 20, 2008)

Name:Ayumi
Clanchiha
Age:12
Rank:academy student
Gender: Female
Element: Fire
Team: ?
Sensei: ?
Village:Konoha
Life style:Keeps to herself, and doesn't try to get to know anyone.
Weight:93
Height:5"2
Clothes:
Talents: Fast hand seals
Traits: Black eyes and hair. Sharingan.
Weakness: Not very skilled in taijutsu.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2008)

You have to do this in the OOC lounge. This area is only for the RP threads. 

Also why don't you all join Shinobi world? I know it seems intimidating because of its size, but believe me, we are a friendly bunch and will help you fit in. Also we will give you tips on how to RP properly. That way you'll have more fun and won't get so tired of it


Name: Hyuuga Dante
Clan: Hyuuga clan
Age:12
Rank: academy student
Gender: Male
Element: none
Team: none
Sensei: none
Village: Konoha
Life style: Part of the Head clan so is relatively well off
Weight: 95 lbs
Height: 5"2
Appearance: 

Personality: Carefree, fun loving, extremely arrogant and cocky. He loves making fun of folk and joking around, even in battle. especially in battle. He'll often prolong a fight simply to make it look better or to set up a joke. In his spare time he is extremely lazy and like to read comics and porn. He is extremely caring and passionate about his friends and Konoha. He has inherited the will of fire and is a everlasting force for good.

History/background: As a member of the head family in the Hyuuga clan, he has inherited the Byakugan and is often considered someone with great potential. However his parents died at a young age and his elder brother vanished. He lives with his twin sister Rukia and though they have no parents, they have managed to be self sufficient from the age of 10. Both have part time jobs.

His parents death is shrouded in mystery, it is reported they died on a mission, but Dante knows that they were murdered for something they knew about Konoha. 

Strengths: Excellent taijutsu and is slowly learning to use the byakugan and jyuuken

Weakness: is really dumb (so not the genjutsu type) and tends to use too much chakra. Also, is a sucker for anything in a skirt...as long as they are female


----------



## DeiSempaiL0ver (Jan 16, 2009)

*I will RP!*

 Name: Hitomi
Clan: Cakaju
Age: 12
Rank: Academy Student
Gender: Female
Element: Multiple
Team: Not there yet
Sensei: Not there yet
Village: Konoha
Life style: No family or money
Weight: Skinny
Height: Short
Clothes: 
 Talents: None
Traits: Has Byakugan


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

Name:Jesse
Clan:Hyuga Clan
Age:12
Rank:academy student
Gender:Boy
Element:Fire
Sensei: Same as Team
Team: No
Village:Konoha
Life style: Middle Class
Weight:Average
Height:5"7
Clothes:Hyuga Clan robes.
Looks: Like Neji but taller.
Personality: Doesn't say much, keeps to himself mostly. Serious, honourable fighter, who would kill if nessicary.
Talents:Extemely tough and durable.
Traits:Byakugan and all the skyle that come with the Hyuga Clan.
Jutsu:Fire tecnique leared by watching Uchiha practice them. Can flow Elemental Chakra through the Gentle Fist causing more damage and longer healing time before ememy can use chakra again. Down side is that it requires alot of chakra.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Nameaisuke
Clanzumaki
Age:12
Rank:Academy student
Gender:Boy
Element:Wind
Sensei:n/a
Team:n/a
Village:Konoha
life Style:Little sister for family,barely any money
Weight:100lbs.
Height:6'0"
Clothes:White shirt, black jacket, and black skinny jeans.
Looks:Black, spiky hair with bangs, leaf green eyes, pale skinned.
Personality:Silent, cold (on the inside is very determined)
Talents:Very strategic
Traitsemon falcon seal
Jutsuodama Rasengan, shadow clone.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry to ruin all the fun, but Vergil was right about this being in the wrong place. :/ Did you read this?


----------



## EPIC (Jul 20, 2009)

Name: Naraku
Clan: none
Age:12
Rank: Academy Student
Gender: Male
Element: Fire
Team: None
Sensei: None 
Village: Konohagakure  
Life style: Naraku lives by himself, but has a family that provides for him in a seperate house. His family is fairly rich due to their connection with Daimyo, so money isn't a problem for him.
Weight: 129 lbs
Height:5'6
Clothes: Occasionally wears kimono dresses of various colors over spandex, leather, or fishnet suits. His accesories are needles that tie his hair in a ponytail and a necklace that is said to resonate with his "inner power." The necklace's large diamond holds a small, blue flame within itself and on the back of the pendant it says, "To the son of Yami." Tied in his sash, which is usually tied in a large bow on his back, is a tengoku (a blade who's top half is double-edge and the rest is katana-esque) that is said to also resonate with his "inner power."
Talents: Swordplay, dance, and can easily attract women without trying.
Traits: He has an overly feminine physique and charm with a curvy torso and long, thin legs and arms. His facial features are very... girly and pretty with thin lips, a small nose, and fair cheeks. He, also, has white, long hair.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 20, 2009)

Name: Shiki
Clan: none
Age:12
Rank:academy student
Gender: girl
Element: lightning 
Team: 
Sensei 
Village: Konoha
Life style: Lives with her rich parents and gets whatever she wants
Weight: 90 lbs
Height: 4"9
Clothes: 
Talents: none
Traits: none


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 20, 2009)

Tsubaki said:


> I am sorry to ruin all the fun, but Vergil was right about this being in the wrong place. :/ Did you read this?



Apparently some people don't listen well..


----------



## EPIC (Jul 20, 2009)

Ummm... Vergil, Tsubaki, I don't think this is an OOC thread. Most RPs usually start with just the Main Thread (I'm pretty sure you know this). Its true what Cardboard said, but he didn't say it was a rule.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 21, 2009)

raitoangelic said:


> Ummm... Vergil, Tsubaki, I don't think this is an OOC thread. Most RPs usually start with just the Main Thread (I'm pretty sure you know this). Its true what Cardboard said, but he didn't say it was a rule.



If this is not an OOC thread, I am King Mickey's wife. =.=" 

Did you check it out already? I sure hope so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*CREATE AN OOC THREAD, OR THE MODERATOR WILL NOT APPROVE YOUR THREAD.*

These things below should be posted in the OOC thread.

1. Story/Back Story. 


> Make a academy student of your own that will be your own ninja



3. Rules. 


> and i will make the rules



*9. Character Sheet. *


> just make yours like mine you need to have most of these things






Come on. This place is full of character sheets and other stuff. -.- [I was too lazy to quote all of it] It has to be an OOC thread. Why don't you ask a mod or someone to move this thread to OOC Lounge? And I may also be a rookie on this forum, but I can at least read the rules and follow them.


----------



## lughthetwin (Jul 25, 2009)

is this still gonna continue even if this is in the wrong thread. If its going to continue this is my character
Name: Ventus
Gender: Boy
Age: 12
rank: Academy student
Element: Wind
vilage: Konoha
Life style: above average but not enough to be called rich
Aperance: He is smaller than average and barely has any muscles. He has blond hair that goes to his neck.
Personality: He is shy and timid but he tries to confident but that fails most of the time if something goes wrong.
Clothes: his clothes consist of a red and black shorts
Stenghts: He has a talent for the basic jutsus and a strategic mind. he mostly relies on smart thinking and pranks to emberass his opponents rather than real fighting
Weakness: He is one of the worst taijustsu users in the acedemy and he also has little confidence in himself


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 29, 2009)

Cloureku said:


> Make a academy student of your own that will be your own ninja and i will make the rules
> *WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILERS*
> just make yours like mine you need to have most of these things
> and just remember the older he/she is means he failed the exam alot but the age he starts his first attempt at the exam is 12 so i suggest make he/she 12
> ...


Name:darkamaru
Clan:darkadow
Age:7
Rank:academy student
Gender:Boy
Element yinyang
Team team 13:darkamaru,buta,debbiri
Sensei itsuanei
Village: Shadow
Life style:calm,quiet,often in a daze
Weight:60 lbs
Height:3"8
Clothes:black robes and cloaks
Talents:excells in most jutsu types.an inventer and thinker,fast
Traits:black eyes,jet black hair that covers his left eye and thin


----------



## Beckitt Lewis (Aug 7, 2009)

(OOC: This is NOT an OCC thread since every person is describing their character and abilities, though once this has been done for a while, the GM should start explaining the rules and the teams and such.)

Name: Hyuuga Toshiro
Clan: Hyuuga clan
Age:12
Rank: academy student
Gender: Male
Element: Water
Team: waiting to be decided
Sensei: waiting to be decided
Village: Konoha
Life style: Part of the Cadet clan, living shadow of the Head family, middle-poor family class.
Weight: 110 lbs
Height: 5"6
Appearance: Link removed 

Personality: Arogant, pretends not to care about everything though deep down he really does, he only loves his favorite thing which is a pet mouse (Kei), he occasionally smiles, he relishes in getting stronger, he is obsessed with being the best, he can't stand happy people

History/background: His mother and father are dead, he lives with his grandmother, and younger sister, his father died in a duel with a Head Branch member and his mother commited suicide, because of this he is determined to always obey and become the strongest

Strengths: Excellent taijutsu and ninjutsu abilities, slight trouble with genjutsu

Weakness: he is too feareful of the Head Branch


----------



## jabbaman (Aug 8, 2009)

Name: Harry Azball
Clan: aburame/hyuuga
Age: 11
Rank: top Academy Student
Gender: Male
Element: Wind
Team: not yet achiebed
Sensei: not yet achieved
Village: Konoha
Lifestyle: likes to party, smoke, drink, and sometimes force to sell drugs to survive
Weight: 114 lbs.
Height: 5"3
Clothes: skinny jeans, bennie, and normal clothes
Talents: advance user of byakugan and very good at using bugs. He can also out drink almost anyone in the village for a young age.
Traits: black spiky hair but sometimes wears a bennie
Weakness: unknown
Personality: outgoing and likes to mess with people such as giving people bug bites or use his byakugan to check out girls.
history/background: hes parents didnt want him to be born and tried to get abortion but failed. So after he was born his parents decided to leave him and move to a different village. He was then adopted by a a jounin and trained him.


----------



## Beckitt Lewis (Aug 8, 2009)

Cloureku said:


> Make a academy student of your own that will be your own ninja and i will make the rules
> *WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILERS*
> just make yours like mine you need to have most of these things
> and just remember the older he/she is means he failed the exam alot but the age he starts his first attempt at the exam is 12 so i suggest make he/she 12
> ...



(OOC: now that a lot of people have stated their characters and abilities you should start placing some people into teams and such and getting the RP to you know...start....i guess.)


----------



## akirasushi (Aug 29, 2009)

Name: Kiyoe Hyuga
Clan: Hyuga clan
Age: 12
Rank: Academy student
Gender: Girl
Element: Wind
Team confused ??
Sensei confused ??
Village: Konoha
Life style: Mediocre
Weight: 40kg
Height: 140cm
Clothes: Body nets,blue hoodie and black capri pants
Talents: Using byakugan and 8 trigrams 32 palms (not 64 yet)
Traits: Light lavender eyes, long, dark indigo hair(like Hinata, without the fringe), has a side fringe. Pale skin. Face features like Hinata/Neji.


----------



## ashuurii (Sep 5, 2009)

*Kiuddo Ashurii*

Name: Ashurii
Clan: Kiuddo (An ancient clan started by the First Hokage, believed to be myth)
Age:13
Rank: Academy Student
Gender: Boy
Element: Wood (Earth and Water)
Team: 12
Sensei: Aburame Mushi
Village:Konoha (Although he was born in the Wood Country)
Life style: Poor and insignificant  
Weight:110 lbs
Height:5'5"
Clothes: Casual; brown striped t-shirt and tight black pants w/ holes
Talents: Ninjutsu and Genjutsu
Traits: Long dark blonde hair, hazel eyes, and pale white skin.


----------



## ginpei yakushi (Nov 9, 2009)

is this place still up o.o
if so i'd like to join...
just...confirming that it's still running before i do my profile...


----------



## dark0 (Nov 9, 2009)

this has been dead for a long time try this thread
here


----------



## rickrob971 (Mar 7, 2010)

name:kasuka tenria                                                                       clan:??                                                                                                age:12                                                                                               rank:academy student                                                                          gender:boy                                                                                         element:??                                                                                          team:??                                                                                             sensei:??                                                                                             village:konaha                                                                                     personality: laid back,shy,funny and fun to be around                                life style:calm middle class                                                                  weight:110                                                                                         height: 5''2                                                                                          clothes:black robes a doll in rappings on back                                           talentsuppet mastery,medicine,poison                                                   traits:green eyes,black hair,pretty buff


----------



## terry1324576 (Jun 2, 2010)

Name: Josh Haruno( sakura's cousin)

Clan: Haruno

Age: 12

Rank:Academy student

Gender: boy

Element: lightning

No team or sensei yet

clothes:

Life style: has a rich grandfather that spoils him but parents are Middle class

Weight: 95 Lbs

Height: 5 feet tall

Talents: can control chakra to make tigers or tiger looking objects like claws or fangs

Traits: pacifist only fights when threatened, girls like him but he really likes tenten, He doesn't have many friends


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 2, 2010)

NO ONE IS RUNNING THIS THREAD, JUST LET IT DIE.


----------



## Respite (Jun 2, 2010)

this is the wrong place and, we dont need 3 or 4 naruto RPs


----------



## Kiri キリ (Apr 17, 2011)

Name: Kiri 
Clan: Yamanka clan
Age: 12 1/2
Rank: Adademy student
Gender: Female
Element: Wind
Team: Unknown
Sensei: Unknown
Village: Konoha
Life Style: Mid-class. Helps around at Yamanaka flower shop. Many acquaintances but no friends. 
Weight: 95 lbs.
Height: 5'4
Clothes: Purple sleeveless shirt up to belly button. Black shorts to lower-mid thigh. Longer black nylons underneath. Black sandals. Purple fingerless gloves.
Talents: Drawing, writing and creating things
Traits: Black hair with natural blonde streaks. Sky blue eyes. Hinata (shippuden) style hair. 



(ooc: Now what do i do? x.x)


----------

